# You Don't like new comer's



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya know it funny, I've joined about 3 different forums, from BBQ cookin, to smoking game meat, to building your own house, which I've done.
It's funny, right off the bat, everyone else in all the other forums start sending you welcome posts and emails. 
Here…....... you get nothing at all….....


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Patience - we're a good group. Sometimes it takes a while for people to notice, but we're always glad for newcomers.

So - officially from me -

Welcome to LJs!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I dunno, man. Looks like your introduction topic had a number of people welcoming you, as well as your profile page, plus Steve above.

I mean, welcome! We're a pretty eclectic group here, with a lot of different niches. In my opinion, the best way of easing into the group here is by posting projects, and documenting your work.

You made a wine-rack. Cool. Take some pictures, and post a project. If you have the inclination, start a blog series that documents how you made it, preferably with a lot of pictures.

Oh, and lookup mafe's projects and blogs. He's a treasure, and a great reason to stay here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a big forum, lots of people coming and going. Lots of new accounts are sock puppets or spammers. BTW I've been on the internet for over two decades and very few forums are like you describe, there is the standard welcome email from a bot and that's it. Posting projects will warm people up to you quicker than anything else.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What he said.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I think you get a toaster after three posts. Hang in there, and WELCOME!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

TOASTER??? Dang! All I got was a lollypop !

And I gotta agree with Rick M…. Sometimes you gotta go to the mountain, rather than sit at the base and wait for it to come to you.

You've been here 1 day, give it a bit of time. Post some of your stuff… add some comments to others posts, folks will start seeing you pretty soon.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to have you with us. I'll look forward to your contributions.
Bill


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Like shampeon said, you got nine welcomes to your New in Town post, 2 to your Profile page - what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If you build it and post it, it will be seen and people will comment. If you want advice, ask in a post, you will get comments. (Notice the number of post in this thread.) Last I checked we do not get together around a campfire and sing kum by ya. ROFL


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Welcome to LJs, but understand that we have so many fly by posts on this site that we cant keep up with them all. If you are serious about becoming a member of this online community, open the door and go out and visit the neighbors. We often have door to door salesmen (spammers) SHOW UP UNINVITED, so we are wary of those who just pop in and don't contribute to the overall benefit of the site. SHARE with us what YOU do, because the site is all about sharing. I always feel as if I am visiting with family members when I come here and feel welcome to come at any time. JOIN in and don't stand on the sidelines and you will feel welcome also. NUFF SAID!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. 5 years ago a project stayed on the front page for most of the day some times. Many of us commented on most projects. Now, shear volume pushes most projects of the front page in a matter of hours. It is easy to get lost in the shuffle unless you post making yourself visible. I looked at every project in those days, now I get behind just trying to see all the thumbnails on the project pages. Some days, LJ seems like overwhelming woodworking.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

maybe no one said thanks for joining because membership doesn't always mean that you get a vote for valedictorian of the day 
does this mean that if a forum has 35,000 members we all owe a get " vellcumphoqueoff " card


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome! Anytime I get stuck I come here. It may take an hour or two - I plan on half day cycle time checking when it's convenient for me i.e. breakfast, lunch, and dinner.

If you ask in the middle of the night you get suggestions from Australia.

Really, really good bunch here (and Australia).


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I am in Australia so for you it must be the middle of the night. Welcome to LJ's, hope I didn't wake you to say it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess he went back to his "smoking game meat" forum where they were much friendlier.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I guess he went back to his "smoking game meat" forum where they were much friendlier.
> 
> - Rick M.


ROFLMAO


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

> I guess he went back to his "smoking game meat" forum where they were much friendlier.
> 
> - Rick M.


No toaster for him, then.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I stand corrected…. LOL
For the most part, I was just kidding around, I am new here, but you all seem great, it gonna be fun.
Can not wait till spring to get started on my new shop.
I'm thinking, 15ft x 20?
Any input?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just built a 16×24 two years ago. Wanted a 24×24 but would not fit my lot.
Still, I made it work. I think this is close to perfect for me and what I do.
Next year I plan to add an open air leanto type shed, 12×20 to one side for welding and mechanical work I don't want in the wood shop.
Of course, there is always the possibility I may hit the PowerBall, $1.5 Billion lottery. In that case I might consider scaling up a tad.

Oh, and welcome to LJ.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm just finishing up a 20×20 that seems to be just about the right size for what I do, part of which is turning, so I am glad I made enough room for a lathe and its accouterments. 15×20 should be fine, I would think - enough room to get an 8' board (what I typically use, anyway) on both sides of a saw, planer, whatever.

Again, welcome


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

If it's "just" a hobby shop, I think you can make anything work. I'm in a 10×6 shed and half of that 
is full of deck furniture & bicycles. I can't throw them out until what passes for Summer arrives.

If you're posting projects (or anything else) put up lots of pictures. LJ's looooove pictures.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

No you guys are all ok, and I have no problems with anyone and look forward to seeing your projects and hearing your tips, as well as learning a thing or two, most like many things I will learn from you all.
I sorry if I can across wrong, didn't mean anything by it, so lets start building…..... Me I have a whole new shop to build…..... All out of free pallets, well at least 90% of it.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

My only advice on a shop is build it bigger than you think you need and as big as you can afford. It's also a good idea to make it easily expandable for the future.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Summerfi, we are on the same page, so I can see we're gonna get along just fine.. Yes I'm gonna build as big as I can get away with before neighbors and the City building dept start to ask questions.
Once I get started I will post pics, but for now and until the cold weather is some what behind us… I'm just dreaming about something like a 20ft X 25ft shop???
We'll see as things get started, maybe bigger, I hope!
I'm just glad I can talk with people that understand my needs…........ unlike my wife.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I came home and my wife kissed me. I come to LJ and nothing. You bunch of jerks! Someone show some love.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor, poor lil bunny. It'll be all right. Poor, Poor lil Bunny. How's that Irb feel any better. I know I feel Like a real caring kind of guy, now.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

[Sniffle]
It's…I'm…I'll make it now.
Thank you.
[Bro hug back]


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Input on you shop, let me see; High ceilings, insulation, plywood or OSB instead of drywall, plumbing (even if just for future considerations), heat, LOTS of 240V receptacles, LOTS of 120V circuits, LOTS of lighting & finally build it bigger than you ever think you'll need it to be. Major considerations are budget and available space, also if you won't be there forever, resale should be in the back of your mind too. An overhead door that would allow car parking can be helpful in that regard and for you getting machines in and projects out.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm running out of an 11' by 24' shop for the last 8 years, produced hundreds of items that have sold, including 77 guitars.
I don't know if it is the size of the shop, or the persistence and talent of the woodworker.
Jeez, that sounds like one of those nasty sayings we said as a kid…

In any case, welcome to the world's best woodworking forum!!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I had some relatives from New Jersey out this past summer. The guys wanted to do some shooting. So we're at this old gravel pit and damn if the wives didn't show up. Well the son a really nice shy sort of teenager was trying to convince his Mom that they need to buy a couple of guns like mine. She didn't care for the big artillery. She like this one small dinky little thing. So after we're all done, the kid and I are picking up the brass. I tell him, "you got to make your Mom realize that guns are like Boobs. Bigger is better!" You should have seen the SH#T eating grin on his face.

Shops are like that, too. I ain't never heard of anyone complaining they built to big of a shop!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

SirIrb. You are such a wuss. Your wife didn't kiss you, big deal. Mine cooks when she wants to kill me! When I show up in the ER they all ask "what did she put on your plate this time?" 
Hey I built a 30×40 shop and only get to use about a 8×10 space. SHE decided to get into woodworking and every LJ on the planet became her enablers. When she finally got around to telling me about the site, she was already totally addicted to it.
Next thing I knew, I was driving to Louisiana so she could hang out with a bunch of weird folks. It turned out that they were a bunch of lunatics just like us. Now I rarely see her. She has a laptop and spends every waking moment watching videos of a guy that looks like House. I walk with a cane and she still prefers to watch him build things in his shop. 
Hoss, I suggest that you count your blessings in that SHE hasn't taken over YOUR shop and acquired more tools than there is space for. Just last night I pointed out to her that the wrack I built for my tools no longer had any of mine on it. She walked over to the wrack and picked up a small egg beater drill and said that it was mine and I was lying about her taking up all the space.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I m running out of an 11 by 24 shop for the last 8 years, produced hundreds of items that have sold, including 77 guitars.
> *I don t know if it is the size of the shop, or the persistence and talent of the woodworker*.
> Jeez, that sounds like one of those nasty sayings we said as a kid…
> 
> ...


I have a 3200 sq ft shop and haven't sold any guitars, hmmmm must be the persistence and talent of the woodworker.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm the cook in this house. My wife has dishes but no matter what the senorita calles them they are the same: brown. "I cooked for dinner." "Oh, you make brown again?" "No its Ranchos [insert Spanish word I don't know]" "crap, brown again."

No, as long as bravo still makes Housewives of [insert place I don't want to live] my shop is safe. And since I am currently spending all my time rebuilding old ww machinery she can't come in the shop without pulling her shirt over nose. The paint and oil I guess. But I get the same reaction from sawdust. So I'm safe for now.

And the sign on the shop door saying "you're testosterone levels must be this high [insert little pointy finger at 6'] to enjoy this ride" keeps her out. Only my son, Potamus, can bring me beer (to the door and then scamper off). Ok, he can come in…with beer. It's an entry fee.



> SirIrb. You are such a wuss. Your wife didn t kiss you, big deal. Mine cooks when she wants to kill me! When I show up in the ER they all ask "what did she put on your plate this time?"
> Hey I built a 30×40 shop and only get to use about a 8×10 space. SHE decided to get into woodworking and every LJ on the planet became her enablers. When she finally got around to telling me about the site, she totally addicted to it.
> Next thing I knew, I was driving to Louisiana so she could hang out with a bunch of weird folks. It turned out that they were a bunch of lunatics just like us. Now I rarely see her. She has a laptop and spends every waking moment watching videos of a guy that looks like House. I walk with a cane and she still prefers to watch him build things in his shop.
> Hoss, I suggest that you count your blessings in that SHE hasn t taken over YOUR shop and acquired more tools than there is space for. Just last night I pointed out to her that the wrack I built for my tools no longer had any of mine on it. She walked over to the wrack and picked up a small egg beater drill and said that it was mine and I was lying about her taking up all the space.
> ...


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I would have spoke sooner, but I have been busy. 

Actually, I am retired, and these days I don't do nuthin', and I don't start that until 10AM or later! ha ha

Grizzly has some software you can download to plan your shop. Check it out.

I do my work in a one car garage with a lot of stuff in it. I would be happy with a 2 car garage, but it ain't gonna happen. The house is paid for and we ain't moving.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

> I m just finishing up a 20×20 that seems to be just about the right size for what I do, part of which is turning, so I am glad I made enough room for a lathe and its accouterments. 15×20 should be fine, I would think - enough room to get an 8 board (what I typically use, anyway) on both sides of a saw, planer, whatever.
> 
> Again, welcome
> 
> - David Taylor





> I m just finishing up a 20×20 that seems to be just about the right size for what I do, part of which is turning, so I am glad I made enough room for a lathe and its accouterments. 15×20 should be fine, I would think - enough room to get an 8 board (what I typically use, anyway) on both sides of a saw, planer, whatever.
> 
> Again, welcome
> 
> - David Taylor


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Taylor on the input on shop size, this is going to be very important to me in my shop build because I want as much space as possible, without drawing to much attention from my nice neighbors, as I plan on doing this without a building permit, which is not hard to away with in this part of Connecticut.
My biggest shop tool is my grizzly table with all the upgrades as far as extension tables and so on.
This is where I gonna need the most help, and that is size and designing of my shop.
Thanks again.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

> [Sniffle]
> It s…I m…I ll make it now.
> Thank you.
> [Bro hug back]
> ...


Dud…you two are scary


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

> Input on you shop, let me see; High ceilings, insulation, plywood or OSB instead of drywall, plumbing (even if just for future considerations), heat, LOTS of 240V receptacles, LOTS of 120V circuits, LOTS of lighting & finally build it bigger than you ever think you ll need it to be. Major considerations are budget and available space, also if you won t be there forever, resale should be in the back of your mind too. An overhead door that would allow car parking can be helpful in that regard and for you getting machines in and projects out.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> <bigblock>


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Right now I'm just waiting for some of that, but not much of the spring weather to start moving in to the area. I do have a small 10×10 wood shed made from pallets 11yrs ago that I will break down and save as much wood as possible and then I'll start on my shop which I'm now guessing will be 20×24 and built next to my 15×24 shelter lodgic shed, that get very hot in side, and will make a very nice storage kiln.
Once I get started, I'll start posting pics on the project,


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to Lumberjocks. I always like to see new members, but simply too busy to spend much time looking through here. This is an awesome group here.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Speak for yourself, monte. I waited for him to join and then invited him over for supper. That was a week ago and the stew is cold. Of all the jocks to snub me like that it would have been a noob.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Oooo Boy! .......... Oooo Boy!
What have I started here?
SirIrb, I don't remember getting any invite for stew, perhaps I was to drunk after spending the whole evening with Monte and the fam. 
Oh by the way Monte, the rib eye steak was the best, and the dirty martini's well, let's just say they hit the spot!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

We all nursed Monte through the love sick puppy stage, and he didn't invite us for steaks and martinis. Talk about fair weather friends. That hurts so bad.

Just wait till he needs to get rid of a freeloading Pallet*Jack* eatin all his cows and drinkin his gin, then see who runs to his rescue.


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey! Mudflap, I aint no freeloader for starters and Vodka nice and dirty is how I like my drink.
As far as nursing someone through a puppy stage, I have no comment, I'm too new in here at the age of 55 yrs old and done want to start f**kin with people LOL.
Oh, I will hang with the best of you in having fun, but I have had far too many bad experiences in othe forums and don't want that sh*t anymore …. as I do take this hobby of woodworking seriously for both fun and some play money.

Lets all get along …. but have some fun too….. you TIRT! LOL!


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

> Welcome to Lumberjocks. I always like to see new members, but simply too busy to spend much time looking through here. This is an awesome group here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## Palletjock (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks and I know what your saying when it comes to time in here, our hobby is our worst problem.


----------

